# Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn



## techno1957 (26. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,fahre Ende Mai nach Dänemark und wäre dankbar für Tips an welche Seen man gut angeln kann. Kommt mir mehr auf Natur und Feeling als auf Stückzahl an.|supergriHabe natürlich etliche Seiten im Inet durchsucht und wäre für eigene Erfahrunsberichte dankbar.:m

BDIV Heinz


----------



## LAC (28. April 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Hallo, 
an der strasse die von Nr. Nebel nach Skjern führt bzw. auch nach Bork Havn, liegen zwei dieser anlagen. 
Einen erfahrungsbericht kann ich nicht abgeben, es sind put und take anlagen, d.h. rein und raus, wobei der betreiber mehr rein bekommt als der angler raus nimmt.
Sie sehen ganz gut aus, da sie auch büsche am gewässer haben und sind eine kleine augenweide, wenn ich die umliegenden felder und die strasse sehe.


----------



## techno1957 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Hallo LAC
da ich in Norre Nebel meinen Hausschlüssel abholen werde,werde ich mir die beiden mal anschauen.will auch nach Hvide Sande um es dort auf Hering zu versuchen.Hast du da einen Tip für mich wo es da geht. Mit bestem Dank

Erstemal Dänemarkfahrer
     Heinz


----------



## LAC (28. April 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Heinz, 
schau mal im hvide sande tröööt, da wurde reichlich gepostet - wo, wann und was läuft.


----------



## techno1957 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Danke LAC werde ich machen,freue mich riesig auf DK.

MfG Heinz


----------



## techno1957 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Hallo Otto,
nochmals vielen Dank und ich komme sehr gerne.Habe mir alles auf deiner Webseite angeschaut. Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Melde mich wenn es los geht.
MfG Heinz


----------



## Hobbyspinner (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Hallo Heinz,

ich war schon 2 Mal in der Gegend und kann Dir ein paar Tipps
geben, die nicht in jeder Karte eingezeichnet sind. Nur 2 Fragen:
Wo ist Dein Ferienhaus genau und Angel- oder Familienurlaub
Ist ja auch nicht schlecht, wenn sich was zur Unterhaltung für die Familie in der Nähe befindet ...
Viele Grüße
Jörg

(Bin Ende Mai auch wieder da)


----------



## anschmu (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Hallo ! Komme gerade aus Hvide Sande zurück ! Fahre seit 15 Jahren dorthin zum angeln ! Haben noch nie sowenig gefangen wie dieses Jahr . War einfach zu kalt und der Temperaturunterschied von fast 15 Grad für die Forellen sehr schwer zu verkraften ! Heiring auch nicht viel - dafür war der Hornhecht im Hafen schon eine Plage aber wer`s mag ! Bei No ist ein sehr schöner fängiger Teich ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## LAC (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*



anschmu schrieb:


> Hallo ! Komme gerade aus Hvide Sande zurück ! Fahre seit 15 Jahren dorthin zum angeln ! Haben noch nie sowenig gefangen wie dieses Jahr . War einfach zu kalt und der Temperaturunterschied von fast 15 Grad für die Forellen sehr schwer zu verkraften ! Heiring auch nicht viel - dafür war der Hornhecht im Hafen schon eine Plage aber wer`s mag ! Bei No ist ein sehr schöner fängiger Teich ! Gruß Andreas


 
@ Andreas, das kann ich aber nicht verstehen, schau mal im hvide sande trööööt - da wurden aber reichlich heringe gelandet - ich selbst war mehrmals dort und war immer nur zwei stunden in hvide sande, da hatte ich genug - seit dem beginn der heringszeit. Jedoch mit kleinsten vorfachmaterial (damit meine ich den haken und die fischhaut). Die hornhechte sind reichlich vertreten jetzt - es ist halt weltweit der beste platz für hornhechte. Momentan sind sie noch nicht so reichlich vertreten im fjord jedoch auf der seeseite sammeln sie sich und du siehst tausende von den fischen - meisten werden sie jedoch dort gerissen mit den heringspaternostern.

Bei den put&take anlagen lief es mit den forellen bei einem gut beim anderen nicht so gut - so wurde mir berichtet - liegt wohl nicht am kalten wasser - sondern am besatz bzw. angelei.
Ich kann nur berichten, dass der hering und der hornfisch gut vertreten war bzw. ist, der fischbestand der forellenanlagen verändert sich täglich mal gut mal schlecht - es ist ein geschäftsteich wo der eigentümer gewinn macht  wobei es in den auen gut bis jetzt gelaufen ist, bei den mefos oder auch beim lachs sowie bachforelle. Jedoch darf man nicht denken - ein paar stunden angeln und die salmoniden sind im sack - da träumt man nur von. 
Gruß


----------



## anschmu (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Hallo Lac ! ich fahre nicht an die künstlichen Put &take´s . habe mir so ein paar Naturteiche gesucht - die immer Fängig waren , aber auch der Däne will immer mehr Profit . Bei den sinkenden Besucherzahlen kein wunder ! Mein Stammteich bei Fjelstervang hat den Preis für 4 Stunden in den letzten 2Jahren um 4€ erhöht und dementsprechend weniger Besatz gemacht und so machen sie es alle!Gruß Andreas


----------



## techno1957 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Hallo Jörg,
kam erst heute aus Hurghada zurück deshalb erst jetzt erst meine antwort.Wir sind in Bork Havn Strasse kann ich dir gerade nicht sagen da meine Frau die Papiere irgendwo hingelegt hat wo ich sie nicht finde.Wi fahren am 30.05 hoch.Wann fährst Du?Wir wollen 3x zum angeln und dann ein bischen auch das Land sehen.Für Tips bin ich immer dankbar.
MfG Heinz


----------



## techno1957 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Hallo Andreas,
danke für deine Antwort,kannst du mir verraten wo ist No
MfG Heinz


----------



## anschmu (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Hallo . No liegt an der 28 bei Ringkobing ist in No als put & take ausgeschildert . Gibt dort 3 Teichanlagen und ein stück weiter noch einen sehr fängigen Teich . Wenn dort nichts geht 2m von unten oder halbsinkenden Spiro schleppen . Gruß Andreas


----------



## techno1957 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

danke andreas solltest du mal nach hurghada fliegen hätte ich auch ein paar tips
MfG Heinz


----------



## LAC (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

@ techno1957
Heinz, habe vor vier tagen mit einem angler ein gespräch geführt, der in No, in der anlage - die bordie anschmu erwähnt hat - geangelt hat. Er hatte in HS ein haus gemietet, welches neben bordie J.breithrdt liegt, den ich besucht habe. 
Ich kenne die anlage vom namen, jedoch habe ich noch nicht dort geangelt. Er war sehr zufrieden und hatte mit frauchen vier oder fünf forellen geangelt. Mein freund jürgen, war bei dem gespräch dabei und hat die fische auch gesehen.

Wenn du in bork havn bist, rufe an, bzw. komm auf ein sprung vorbei - es sind ja einige anlagen in der gegend, die kaum einer kennt, da die betreiber nicht im verband sind - der sternchen verteilen - jedoch die einheimischen kennen.

Gruss Otto


----------



## techno1957 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Hallo Otto,
komme wie gesagt gerne auf dein Angebot zurück.Bin vorgestern aus Ägypten zurück gekommen. War super dort. Hoffe das Dänemark genau so schön wird
MfG Heinz:vik::q


----------



## LAC (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Heinz, 
da trennen sich ja welten - von der natur sowie den fischen. 
Gruss Otto


----------



## techno1957 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Moin Otto,

wie gesagt, werde auf dein Angebot auf jeden Fall zurückkommen. Wir sehen uns dann am 30.

MfG
Heinz


----------



## techno1957 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Guter Forellensee um Bork Havn*

Moin an alle,
nur noch 41 Stunden dann geht es los.Bin ganz heiss auf Dänemark und aufs angeln. Geht in HS noch der Hering??? Bin auf diesem Gebiet absoluter Neuling.Möchte es aber auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.
Otto, werde wenn wir gut durchkommen am Samstag so um die Mittagszeit da sein.Da es kalt ist werde ich ein flüssiges Heizmittel mitbringen. Hoffe ich kann dir dadurch ein bischen deiner Geheimnisse entlocken.#g Bis dahin 

MfG Heinz


----------

